# Handbook Xorg Configuration Section Rewritten



## wblock@ (Oct 17, 2015)

After threatening to rewrite the Handbook Xorg configuration section for quite a while, I finally did.  The new version shows the recommended way to do things, and includes details and examples that were not present before:

Xorg Configuration

Some sections will doubtless need additional detail.  Suggestions are welcome.

Thanks to participants at the Open Help conference for their assistance, and to Jean-Sébastien Pédron, Koop Mast, Alexander Koslov, and Avengeance for review on IRC.


----------



## UnixRocks (Oct 17, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks wblock@!


----------



## Beastie7 (Oct 18, 2015)

What about the Gnome 2 documentation? is that being updated also?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 18, 2015)

Beastie7 said:


> What about the Gnome 2 documentation? is that being updated also?


For the Handbook?  I don't know.  Not by me, anyway.  We do accept patches.   What needs to be updated?


----------

